# Solo 423 carb float adjustment



## Steve-Maine (Apr 30, 2022)

Have an older Solo 423 mist pak, can't find what carb. float adjustment should be, lost my shop manual Thanks


----------



## DND 9000 (May 1, 2022)

The float has to be positioned parallel to the carburetor housing when the needle is closed.


----------

